# 2009 Member of the year is..........



## Jim (Jan 8, 2010)

*Jigster60*

Jigster60s overall involvement on the site is the reason why he was chosen as member of the year. Jigster60 is an active participant who always shares info, fishing reports, and generally adds his two cents in the forums. Jigster60 has been a member just over a year and his contribution and friendliness is exactly what a TinBoats "role model" should be. 

This was a hard decision because allot of you fit the bill, but in the end there could only be one. And this year Jigster60 was chosen.

Thanks Jigster60 for being a TB member. :USA1: 

Now go here and you can see your special one of a kind, limited edition(only one in existence) :LOL2: Custom rod being built for you.

*Jigster60's Custom Fishing Rod Link*

A few random pics:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats.... May you catch a bigun on that new rod this spring... :mrgreen:


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 8, 2010)

What a surprise when I clicked on here....I appreciate This...I don't know what to say......My Bride said that was a first :LOL2: ....I feel like I'm the one that should be thanking you guys for making this such a great site to come to ... What I like about this site the most is their are no egos running rampant....Everyone here seems generally interested in helping or giving good advice to each ....Not only for our love for fishing and boating but for life too...I'm hoping maybe too meet some you fellers this year as I am planning on making the get together this fall....Until then you guys keep up the good work and Like Jim said I'll keep putting my 2 cents worth in and lets keep this great site moving................JIGGY


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 8, 2010)

congrats man!!!!! Cool deal.


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Jiggy =D> =D>


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2010)

Way to go Jiggy! Congrats on being Member of the Year! Thanks for contributing to this awesome site! :beer: =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

=D> Congrats Jiggy! It looks like you are getting a very nice rod... hope you enjoy it and get lots of use out of it! Thanks for your contributions to TB! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Jan 8, 2010)

HEY, Congratulaions Mr. Jiggy, You deserve it man!!!! =D> :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats.

Maybe we will bump into one another on the lake one of these days.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats, Jiggy! =D> 8)


----------



## njTom (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats, my friend =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 8, 2010)

You deserve it congrats jigster60


----------



## dougdad (Jan 8, 2010)

=D> Congrats Jig ! :beer:


----------



## bcritch (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations Mr. Jiggy =D>


----------



## albright1695 (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## KMixson (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats, Jiggy. You are an asset to this site.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratz Jiggy!!!! YOU DA MAN!!! =D> =D>


----------



## poolie (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Jiggy... very deserving! =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 8, 2010)

:mrgreen: Congrats Jiggy Jiggy Jiggy Jiggy!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## fish devil (Jan 8, 2010)

:twisted: Congratulations Jigster!!! =D>


----------



## rob-o (Jan 8, 2010)

i just joined earlier today and jiggy was the first one to say hey. =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 8, 2010)

Way to go Jigster,keep up the good works,man.


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 8, 2010)

way to go have fun with the new rod


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright! congrats man 8)


----------



## kbkid (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Jiggy!!


----------



## Doug (Jan 9, 2010)

=D> =D> Congrats Jiggy...you deserve it. Now you can really give the new rod a work out this Spring.

Doug


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats! Your posts here make the site better for all of us!


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 9, 2010)

You deserve it man, congratulations.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats Thanks for being a member


----------



## Brine (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Popeye (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations. Very well deserved indeed


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats on becoming member of the year! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy the rod!


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 9, 2010)

Way Cool Jiggy ! =D> Congratulations. =D>


----------



## Hydrilla (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 10, 2010)

CONGRATS JIGGY!

Hip Hip!


----------



## Crankworm (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats, good luck with your new fishing rod!


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 10, 2010)

I should be thanking all you guys....Your the ones that make this such a great site....I have never seen such a kewl bunch of guys so willing to help out others.....Willing to help beginners and even Old timers like me......No egos....no bullllllll......Lot's of mild mannered joking......Everyone treats each other with mutual respect......This site can only grow better and strong because of all these attributes displayed here....It is my honor to call all you guys My friend ......Thanks JIGGY


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jan 10, 2010)

congrads jiggy and may the new rod tip be bent with many fish on the end of it


----------



## xiong-tech (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats jiggy. have fun with the new rod.


----------



## river_wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

=D> =D> CONGRATS JIGGY!!!! Very well deserved. I know that I have taken some knowledge from your posts! =D> =D>


----------



## Andy (Jan 11, 2010)

CONGRATS JIGGY!!!!
:beer: :beer:


----------



## masterofillusion (Jan 11, 2010)

:beer: Cheers!


----------



## switchback (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats buddy! Happy for ya!


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys....It takes a lot of good folks like you guys to make a good site like this..........JIGGY


----------

